# Airbrush Kits



## Swampcrawler (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello All: Any recommendations for a good beginner's airbrush kit?


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Depends on how much you want to use it... how much you want to spend too !

In my opinion and based on what I have own (or actually own)... 

best bang for the buck... my awards goes to:
*Badger Universal 360.*
It's both, top or bottom feed allowing great flexibility. About 150$ and you're on your way to professionnal finish... hence a little practice.

Best Airbrush period...
This has to be the *Iwata Micron.*
A powerful tool but must have the skills to operate it and the patience to clean it up if you want it to perform... and beware there's a load of tiny pieces to clean, each smaller than the other.

For an entry airbrush... I would go for almost any Badger airbrushes... they are my working horses really (I get the Iwata out for serious stuff only)... I've tried some Aztec Airbrush and other Testor derived products... try to avoid them... pricy and most unreliable. Plus, a load of tips to interchange.

You may have a Badger 150 for 30$ (the 350 is kind of cool but a hell to clean)... do you have access to a compressor ? ...You must because the can are a pain to deal with !!


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Ps... I'm in models for almost 30 years, I shoot on real cars and motorcycle too... but I'm in trains for a couple of weeks... so maybe you'll heard other opinions here... I'm not the one to tell you what is good or not for this hobby, be the judge.

Mart


----------



## johnccaravello (Oct 14, 2021)

Swampcrawler said:


> Hello All: Any recommendations for a good beginner's airbrush kit?


I'm not sure how much you want to spend. I would recommend a dual-action, gravity feed airbrush. You control air by pressing down on the switch and control the paint flow by easing back on it. It gives you good control. Also, gravity feed, (bowl on top) is easier to mix paints and easier to clean. There are many UTube videos on this subject. I would highly recommend the Iwata Eclipse Model ECL4500 , HPCS. It has a 0.35 needle and a 1/3 ounce cup. There are many sales right now but don't wait till Christmas rush. They'll be gone. Start with Amazon and HobbyLink. Also, watch on UTube for DeeJay Studios. She states why she feels this one is the best for modeling and presents good facts to help you decide. She in no way an advertiser for the Company. Check it out. Again search for the best price and also availability. This airbrush is manufactured in Japan by Iwata-Medea. Good luck. Happy shopping.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe instead of rehashing this entire discussion in the "Technical Model Train Forum", we could revisit it in the appropriate place (Painting, Detailing, and Decaling), where there is already an active and informative thread that covers much of this information: Airbrush beginner

Edit: also just noticed that this is a resurrection of a thread from 2008 (13 years old). It has been thoroughly discussed in more appropriate places.


----------

